
Show HN: Repo for learning how to fix tech debt - timgl
https://github.com/jamesefhawkins/tech-debt-reading-list
======
timgl
I built this list whilst researching ideas for my new project, then thought
it’d be cool to share it.

I’d love to hear any other favourite articles you have on best practices in
this area - you can submit via a pull request or just me know!

